# Alten Drucker anschließen



## Schnieder97 (6. Juli 2014)

*Alten Drucker anschließen*

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines problem mit einem alten Drucker. 
Ich möchte den drucker gerne an meinen neuen PC anschließen, der Drucker unterstützt nur Seriellen Anschluss.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit den Drucker über USB anzuschließen? Oder gibt es da Erweiterungskarten für? 

Gruß 
Schnieder


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Alten Drucker anschließen*

So etwas in der Art? Du meintest auch sicherlich den Parallelport


----------



## keinnick (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Alten Drucker anschließen*

Bist Du sicher, dass es für den Drucker noch Treiber für aktuelle Betriebssysteme gibt?


----------



## Schnieder97 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Alten Drucker anschließen*

Nein es ist der serielle anschluss.

Kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Alten Drucker anschließen*

Genua äh genau, ich würde erstmal nach Treibern schauen. Dann vielleicht so etwas


----------



## V1p3R0105 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Alten Drucker anschließen*

Wie währe es wenn du uns das Modell des Druckers sagst dann kann man schauen was du benötigst


----------



## T-Drive (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Alten Drucker anschließen*

Bei Druckern halt ich von Adaptern mal überhaupt nichts. Wenn du unbedingt seriell brauchst dann würd ich sowas nehmen

https://geizhals.de/eu/delock-89003-a371298.html

Aber wie oben gesagt, die Treiberfrage klären, obwohl Windows eine Menge an Bord hat, für Drucker.


----------



## Tommi1 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Alten Drucker anschließen*

Naja...

Hatte auch diese Karte für meinen alten Laserdrucker (Hp Laserjet 6P) drin.
Hat nur Probleme gemacht bei mir.

Hab dann den Adapter bestellt, den Bacterius verlinkt hat, und hab den damit an die Fritzbox angeschlossen (Netzwerkdrucker).
Und damit läuft das ganze jetzt schon 1 Jahr Problemlos.
Den original HP Treiber hatte ich übrigens von Windows, weil es den so auch nicht mehr gab.


----------



## Eco_F83R (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Alten Drucker anschließen*

Aloha 

Seriell wird der Drucker sicher nicht angeschlossen, zumindest habe ich davon noch nie etwas gehört. Alte Drucker verfügen >eigentlich< über einen Parallelport oder aber (noch älter) über einen speziellen Druckerport (auch hier werden die Daten parallel übertragen allerdings ist der Anschluss etwas anders).
Bei dem Treiber reicht der Standardtreiber von Windows für den entsprechenden Druckerhersteller.
Und anschließen kannst du das Dingen wie es schon Dr Bakterius erwähnt hat.
Allerdings finde ich den Preis mit 52,00 € etwas übertrieben. Dafür bekommt man schon einen neuen Drucker ... dann mit USB und weniger Anschluss- sowie Treiberproblemen 
Etwas günstiger: Adapterkabel - ja USB 1.1 reicht da der Parallelanschluss nicht ganz so fix ist.

Gruß,
Eco_F83R


----------



## T-Drive (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Alten Drucker anschließen*



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Naja...
> 
> Hatte auch diese Karte für meinen alten Laserdrucker (Hp Laserjet 6P) drin.
> Hat nur Probleme gemacht bei mir.
> ...



Bei mir wars halt genau umgekehrt. Versteh auch nicht was für Probleme es bei ner PCI-Karte geben soll, mit dem richtigen Treiber.
Meine, allerdings parallelport, lief über Jahre perfekt unter XP und 7 und das für 8,50 € eben.


----------



## Tommi1 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Alten Drucker anschließen*

Seriel Parralell... mist. Ich glaub jetzt hab ich was wervechselt.



Edit: Jetzt bin ich ganz durcheinander...
Hab gerade mal geschaut.
Hab am HP ein USB to IEEE 1284 Adapterkabel dran.

Und zwar genau dieses hier: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...2297!&ef_id=U5WnhgAAAOmomQd7:20140707104601:s


----------



## T-Drive (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Alten Drucker anschließen*

Ruhig bleiben 

Parallel -- USB ist dein verlinktes Käbele.

Die Adapter Treiber verhakeln sich gerne als mit dem Druckertreiber, sind scheinbar nicht so einfach gestrickt wie für ne PCI Karte.


----------



## Tommi1 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Alten Drucker anschließen*

Du... da war gar kein Treiber beim Kabel dabei.

Wie gesagt, läuft aufalle Fälle Problemslos.


----------

